# [GRUB]impoossible de sauvegarder..

## contraia

bonjour   :Smile: 

je me suis amuser a reinstaller ma gentoo,mais j ai un seul prob au moment ou je fini de créé mon grub j ai le

message suivant:

ERROR writing /boot/grub/grub.conf:no such file directory   :Confused: 

euh pourtant bien relu le tuto me suis pas planter sa a pas l air grave mais la je tourne en rond   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

as-tu bien monté ta partition /boot ?

----------

## contraia

hum tu veut dire au tout debut de l install dans cet partie?

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

si ces sa oui   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

donc tu dois éditer /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## contraia

euh cet a dire comprend pas pourquoi edité et comment ont fait suis tout nouveau sur linux  8

----------

## GaMeS

Ben une fois que tu as monté ta partition /boot, normalement tu as /boot/grub/ et donc ton fichier se trouve dans /boot/grub/grub.conf

tu dois éditer avec Vim, emacs ou nano comme tu veux et adopter ton grub.conf à ta configuration.

Je te donne mon grub.conf.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23 

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8 

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r8 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r2 

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r2 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

```

Je te ramene au handbook gentoo pour grub.

----------

## contraia

justement j ai suivi le le tuto en faisant nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf ensuite j ai fait ce tuto

# Entrée par défaut, 0 est la première, 1 la deuxième, etc.

default 0

# Délai en secondes avant de lancer l'entrée par défaut

timeout 30

# Jolie image « splash »

# Mettez la ligne suivante en commentaire

# si votre machine n'a pas de carte graphique.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-r5 root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (rescue)

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-r5 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

# Les lignes suivantes servent à démarrer un système Windows.

# Dans cet exemple, Windows est installé dans /dev/hda6.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1

en le modifiant pour ma config mais quand je veut quitter et enregistré y me met ce message                             ERROR  writing /boot/grub/grub.conf:no such file directory et la je voit pas quoi faire ya rien sur le tuto

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Je vais peut-être dire une ânerie, mais chez moi, j'édite /boot/grub/menu.lst, par contre le fichier grub.conf existe, mais quand j'essaye de l'éditer, y a rien dedans...  Et le plus surprenant, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un lien vers grub.conf ( si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ) :

```
...

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2484 oct  9 21:31 grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1842 aoû 14 09:31 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6752 aoû 14 09:31 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8192 aoû 14 09:31 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 mar  9  2007 menu.lst -> grub.conf

...

```

----------

## GaMeS

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Je vais peut-être dire une ânerie, mais chez moi, j'édite /boot/grub/menu.lst, par contre le fichier grub.conf existe, mais quand j'essaye de l'éditer, y a rien dedans...  Et le plus surprenant, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un lien vers grub.conf ( si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ) :
> 
> 

 

J'ai le même lien, et ça fonctionne parfaitement, quand j'édite le menu.lst j'ai bien mon grub.conf.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

En fait, j'avais consulté la doc grub. Parce que j'ai eu le même "problème". Quoiqu'il en soit, une petite MAJ de la doc Gentoo s'impose... ?

/edit

Bon... çà marche aussi maintenant... J'y comprend que dalle.

edit/

----------

## contraia

ok resolu avait pas prit le bon grub doit prendre grub-static vu que je suis en no-multilib.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

merci a vous pour votre entraide tout de meme   :Very Happy: 

----------

